# Animals you have been attacked by??



## dorton (Nov 1, 2007)

-Raccoon 1 time(deep lacerations/punctures on leg, but I did grab him with my bare hands and hold in in midair after the attack which really pissed him off)

-Horse 1 time (bitten, and kicked about 2" from private parts)

-Flying Squirrel 1 time (crazy story most wouldn't believe, but too crazy for me to have made it up)

-Snakes 20+times(some snakes multiple times while handled)

-Turtles 1(possibly considered provoked by me, see "first reptile bite post")

-Dogs 1(I though him and I had made friends after him eating all my french fries, guess not??)

-Cats 2(one had its claws dug so far in my neck they could not be retracted)

-Deer 1(left me semi concious in a river w/35 deg water on a 20 deg day, could have been bad. I did no deserve what I recieved)





Lets hear yours!


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 1, 2007)

i been ttacked by so any things the most noteable was a velvet ant scary little things i ddn't get stung but it was close. oh when i was like 5 i got attack by a swarm of bumble bees so any flying stinging insect i see. i run like a little girl


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Nov 1, 2007)

Too many snakes

Too many lizards

1 dog

4 Blue Jays

1 lama

2 geese

5 sheep at the petting Zoo

3 goats at the petting Zoo

and 4 humans

I will put humans down because we are animals, just more evolved 8) .


----------



## Mike (Nov 1, 2007)

Lots and lots of geese. :lol: 

Not to mention a bunch of snakes, a mink (almost) a skunk, about 500 dogs, 3 cats, and a bunch of lizards. Oh yeah, an octopus too.


----------



## ReptileNerd (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmmm, let's see. The animals I've been attacked by consist of:

Lizards
Ackie/Timor/Bosc Monitors, Arg B/W Tegu, Beardies,Leos,Vieled Chameleon, Anoles, and others I can't think of right now.

Snakes
Burmese Python, Ball Pythons, Red Tail Boas, Garter/Ribbon Snakes, Green Snakes, Sand Boas, Corn Snakes, and Milk Snakes

Turtles/Tortoises
Red Eared Sliders, Painted Turtles, Alligator and Common Snapping Turtles, Musk Turtles, SoftShell Turtle and once my Russian Tort tried to take a bite out of my finger lol.

Birds
Parakeets,Cockatiels,Cockatoos,Sun Conure, and Chickens

Mammals
Many many Dogs and Cats -_-, Ferrets, Hamsters, Mice/Rats, Gerbils, Chinchilas, Rabbits,Hedgehog, SugarGliders, and of course......... MY MOM!!!! :shock: 

-Jon-


----------



## RedheadMommie (Nov 1, 2007)

Honestly, I can't remember...prolly happened more often than not...especially at the pet shop...damn that nile monitor LOVED to chew on me..But my most recent, and memorable, would be my Icabod, the 8ft+ at the time albino burm. He was not feeling well, due to this damn parasitic pneumonia that I am having a hell of a time getting rid of. Anyway...he bit me..in the face...and got stuck...nothing like prying a big snake off your face!!


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Nov 1, 2007)

off the subject but...do you use a baseball bat with your penutbutter and jelly?


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 2, 2007)

Umm...
1 by a baby snapper(didnt do much at just got a little skin on my finger, but still almost crapped myself)

Countless times by horses( kicked in croch, stomach, leg ear, ect. bit on...well everywhere including the ear(that hurt) and last but deffinatley not least bashed int he face by a 2 year old stud)

lizards again countless times (mostly hand and arms)

Dogs...2 one came running down the street(luckily i was by a door and didnt get caught) and by a blue healer although it wasnt really and attack jsut a realy hard "play bite"

Cats been scratched numerous times and had a kitten jump on my face. Birds...had a parakeet gang up on my finger...that REALLY HURT. 

Thats about all I can think of and gotta say a deer...how do u manage to get a deer to attack you?


----------



## dorton (Nov 2, 2007)

lizardboy101 said:


> Thats about all I can think of and gotta say a deer...how do u manage to get a deer to attack you?



Some friends and I were fly fishing in january a few years back.
As we were driving we saw a large doe high centered on a log, when she would try to go, she would just teeter-totter. I was macho and decided I would swim out in the ice cold water and get it off the log. When I bear-hugged it, it unleashed a vengance on me I had no clue a deer had the ability to do. Before I could let it go, it had headbutted me almost unconcious, the kicked the #### out of me repeatedly. Meanwhile my friends were rolling on the ground laughing, and we had attracted a roadside crowd that included a NC Wildlife Officer, that temporariliy detained me "for my own good".
The deer swam off to the other side. 
Mission Accomplished


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 2, 2007)

Now that is something there is no way I can even imagine. lol.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 12, 2007)

Let's see?

When I was a kid a dachshund attacked me.

Once a swarm of bees chased me for what seemed like forever.

My Burmese python attacked my brother and me. We were teasing it with a rat, a well deserved attack.

I was attacked at the dog park by a 100 lbs white Shepard. I just happen to land a lucky kick to it's abdomen as it lunged for my throat. I thought the owner was going to attack me next.

I was chased by a bull in Mexico. We thought it would be cool to go into its pen and smack it on the ass with a stick. My suggestion, don't smack a bull in the ass. My cousin broke his arm climbing the fence to get out of the pen.

I was in countless fights as a kid, but I can't remember who was doing the attacking.

I had a client lunge across a desk at me. Thank God for the fast moving deputies. 

My wife attacked me, but then I liked that one... :wink: 

I guess that's all I can remember.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmmm mosquitos, ticks, a goose, a garter snake, a black pine snake, wasps and bees, jelly fish, a chinese water dragon, a savannah monitor, a mocking bird, a female rat, a squirrel in DC, a cat and a dog. Thats about sums it up.  :twisted: :!:


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

dorton said:


> lizardboy101 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats about all I can think of and gotta say a deer...how do u manage to get a deer to attack you?
> ...


All that from a guy who looks like this!! Amazing!! LMAO


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Dogs. Always dogs. Why do dogs feel the need to chase the cable man down 10 blocks at a time? Why is sitting on top a telephone pole and having a smoke seem to trigger dogs gatherring around the bottom of the pole.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 13, 2007)

I got bit by a cotton mouth snake but I don't view that as an attack. Also when I was 11ish I had a coyote jump on my tent looking for food and chomp on my arm but again I don't view that as an attack :?


----------



## dorton (Nov 13, 2007)

COWHER said:


> I got bit by a cotton mouth snake but I don't view that as an attack.



How good did that feel?


----------



## COWHER (Nov 13, 2007)

it was a dry bite thankfully but it felt like .... like gettin snagged by a pricker bush


----------



## dorton (Nov 13, 2007)

COWHER said:


> All that from a guy who looks like this!! Amazing!! LMAO




Are you trying to insinuate something ???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## COWHER (Nov 13, 2007)

dorton said:


> COWHER said:
> 
> 
> > All that from a guy who looks like this!! Amazing!! LMAO
> ...


Yes I am, Look at you. you are a super hero!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 18, 2007)

1 adult savannah monitor-pet store
2 parrots-friend's house
1 monkey tail skink- my bed room
1 6' red tail boa-had it a couple months ago, during feeding time
1 ball python- pet store
1 Bichon Friste dog- first day at our house
1 Adult rottweiler- during delievering paper
1 Ferret- after bath time
1 over sized cat- at friend's house


----------



## olympus (Nov 18, 2007)

Once I got attacked by a crack head, changed my life forever. It was crazy, I can tell that it was a stray because he was foaming at the mouth.


----------



## dorton (Nov 18, 2007)

olympus said:


> Once I got attacked by a crack head, changed my life forever. It was crazy, I can tell that it was a stray because he was foaming at the mouth.



Did he look like this


----------



## Epona142 (Nov 19, 2007)

My gosh, if I tried to list them all . . .

Let's just say my parents and I used to run both a reptile rescue, and an exotics mammal rescue, WHILE I was working as a groomer, working with canine rescue and training, AND raising livestock! Boy I miss those days! So I'll just pick out a few of the most . . . memorable.

The Water Moccasin that nailed me when I was 12.

The juvenile mountain lion that decided he didn't like me.

The super fat minpin that didn't like the dryer.

The bobcat that wasn't pleased about being put in a crate for the night.

The steer (cow) that most certainly did NOT want to go on the trailer.

The sow (pig) that didn't like being separated from her piglets.

The rat that decided he didn't want to be snake food that day. (Can you blame him?)

The stud horse that someone spoiled and then expected me to be able to saddle for them.

Okay, you know what . . . I'm going to stop there, before I remember more and decide maybe I'll stick to stuffed animals from now on! :lol:


----------

